# Bob Sykes - 4/6



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Hit up Sykes last night again. Got there around 10:45 last night & waited it out until 5:45 in the morning. SLOWWWW night! Andrew, Chris, & Nathan got 40+ white trout, so we had plenty of fresh heads out, but the reds just weren't there. Had a couple runs, but all of them were finicky & only took off with baits for a few seconds. Caleb finally hooked up with one, but after only a few seconds on its first run it popped the hook. Too much pressure on him or a bad hookup I guess. Finally around 2:30 or so I was falling asleep & heard that scream I was waiting for. After almost a ten minute fight I landed a 41'' bull red. Made the whole night worth it! Threw in a picture of Chris with a 13'' white trout he got (his personal record) & also a picture of Nathan with a big chunk of barnacle that he snagged. That thing was FULL of crabs. Haha. 

As always, tight lines guys.


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Good catch


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Thanks man! It was pretty fun.


----------



## Fisher Belac (Mar 6, 2013)

It's a shame that I only get runs.


----------

